# Greg Bahnsen - The Myth of Neutrality



## Blue Tick (Sep 29, 2009)

Greg Bahnsen - The Myth of Neutrality (Part 1)

[video=youtube;vPn8AX6Ru3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPn8AX6Ru3E&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 29, 2009)

Very good stuff. I use it and a lot of other stuff from Covenant Media Foundations for my Apologetics class to get the students to think beyond the "personal testimony" method. I wish the recordings were better though.


----------

